# LZ32.DLL



## csanders (Jul 4, 2000)

I'm not quite sure how I got this problem, but I somehow managed to. (I'm running Windows 98 SE)

Upon startup I receive an error message stating:

"Error Starting Program

The LZ32.DLL file cannot start.
Check the file to determine the problem."

I've been to the Microsoft site and read their fix, but it only confused me. Could anyone PLEASE explain how to do what they're saying....in more simple terms?
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/q137/2/73.asp

Because of this problem, I cannot print anything without a program freeze and my ICQ will not run either. Does that sound right?

You fellas have always been great to me. I hope you can come through for me again.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

go to start/run/ type sfc and hit enter. Choose option to extract single file from installation disk. enter Lzexpand.dll in the box, In the restore from box choose the cdrom the win98 cd is in, in the save file in box type c:\Windows\System That should extract the file and hopefully solve your problem.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Follow the directions given:



> quote:
> 
> *NOTE: If you are using Windows 98, and Windows 98 starts, use the System File Checker tool to replace the damaged file with a new copy of the original file. For information about how to use System File Checker, click Start, click Help, click the Index tab, type "system file checker" (without quotation marks), click Display, and then double-click Using System File Checker.*


And here's what comes up when you follow those directions:



> quote:
> 
> *Using System File Checker
> 
> ...


You may need to know that you're looking for a file called lzexpand.dll which will replace lz32.dll

------------------
~dreamboat~
Brainbench MVP for Microsoft Word
Brainbench

[This message has been edited by Dreamboat (edited 12-03-2000).]


----------



## csanders (Jul 4, 2000)

Tried it and rebooted only to get the same error.

What else do you think it could be? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

> quote:
> 
> NOTE: If you are using Windows 98, and Windows 98 starts, use the System File Checker tool to replace the damaged file with a new copy of the original file.


Since your pc is able to start up, replace LZ32.DLL with a new copy of LZ32.DLL using SFC.

[This message has been edited by Kento (edited 12-03-2000).]


----------



## csanders (Jul 4, 2000)

I tried exactly what you suggested and it didn't work. I thought I had maybe done it incorrectly before, but I guess not.

Any other suggestions??? PLEASE!


----------



## casanders (Oct 5, 2000)

When I look into my C:Windows\System folder I can see both lz32.dll and lzexpand.dll files. I've basically tried replacing both of them via the system file checker (sfc), but it doesn't appear to be working.

Is there another way of going about this? What is causing this problem?


----------



## casanders (Oct 5, 2000)

Should BOTH lz32.dll AND lzexpand.dll be in the C:/Windows/System folder???


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

Yes they should.


----------



## casanders (Oct 5, 2000)

I understand now that several programs are linked to lz32.dll. Even other dll files are linked to lz32.dll (such as olecli32.dll). I was wondering if anyone knew what other dll's were linked to lz32.dll. I need to find this error.

As of right now I cannot:
-print
-use any special font in Word
-play videos (asks for the location of rundll32.exe)
-run ICQ

Anyone have any insight on this?


----------



## casanders (Oct 5, 2000)

I found this on another site:

Q: Question: I have a H-P. It says at startup: 

Error Starting Program 
The LZ32.DLL file cannot start. 
Check the file to determine the problem. 

What is my problem?

A: It could be that the dll file in question is either corrupt or damaged/removed. The fix would be to find the media (program) that contains the LZ32.dll file and install it in the directory where it is supposed to be. If the dll has been removed from the system you can try installing it in the windows, windows/system, and windows/system32 directories.


----------



## casanders (Oct 5, 2000)

By the way, when I use the System File Checker (SFC), it tells me that there are no damaged files.


----------

